# How I cured my IBS-C



## Joeanne (Jun 13, 2009)

I had IBS with constipation off and on for 20 years. I have tried everything: fiber, meditation, vitamins, herbal stuff, exercise, yoga, and I even went to a gastroenterologist at Stanford and got an endoscopy and he offered me no help on how to rid myself of this. Two months ago I started taking Lexapro for depression. It helped my depression and wouldn't you know it CURED my IBS and constipation!! I now poop like everyone else! It is a thing of beauty! I never anticipated this, but I later learned that SSRIs (the type of drug that Lexapro, Prozac, Zoloft, etc. are) are known to treat IBS.Lexapro!


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Have you had any other side effects from taking the AD though? Weight gain?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I've been Lexapro for about 5 years and it's good stuff. Can't say it make a difference for my C but it helps with depression, anxiety and obsessive thoughts. I don't obsess about my bowels they way I used to--yea! I also take Vitamin c, magnesium and ZELNORM (greatest drug ever for me) and all that keeps my C under control. BTW, I've never gained weight on Lexapro and in fact I lost weight at first. It is the only AD that has worked well for me. Good luck! Tiss


----------



## Joeanne (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi Janet,No weight gain for me. The only side effect is that I am more tired in the morning when I first wake up. The first week on the drug was tough (nausea, headache, etc) but those effects are normal and they disappeared after one week.Joeanne


----------



## apdelga (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi,I guess Effexor XR does not fall into the category as it is a SSNI, becuase I have taken it for 7 years and it has not helped me at all, I suffer from IBS-C with only bloating and constipation and is horrible! I'm glad it works for you


----------



## apdelga (Jun 17, 2009)

The only antideprassant that gave me this horrible side effect was Paxil (paroxetine) I gained 55 pounds in 6 months! of course I started taking it for panic dissorder and then depression kick in I did not recognize the person in the mirror, since then I've been on Effexor XR 75mg, about 2 weeks ago I upgraded to 150mg as 75 was too little and wasn't working, my Dr told me that the only one that will not cause weight gain ( we are all different so is a trial and error) is Wellbutrim, however, since I'm irritable due to lack of sleep I can not take it because it causes irritability, anxiousnesss amongts other but then again no everyone suffer from the side effects, and if some of us do is a few of them that gradually dissapear as treatment progresses, good luck


----------

